# Neue Klasse: Der Illusionist



## Lo-G (2. September 2010)

*Vorwort: *


Der Illusionist basiert auf meiner bereits vorher vorgestellten Klasse; dem Zauberer. 
Einige Ideen und Denkanstöße kommen allerdings auch von Undra, bei dem ich mich gleichzeitig recht herzlich bedanken möchte. Auch, wenn ich seine Methode &#8222;Ressource = Glück&#8220; (siehe Zauberer) nicht übernommen habe, so kommt diese doch wenigstens ansatzweise zum Vorschein. 


Ich hoffe auch im Allgemeinen, halbwegs vernünftige Werte gefunden zu haben. Falls nicht seht mir dies bitte nach. Nobody is perfect und schließlich bin ich kein Spiele-Entwickler. 
Zudem lassen sich solche "Feinschliffe" im Nachhinein noch abändern. 
Wenn spezielle Talente als OP erscheinen gerne Talent und Verbesserungsvorschlag angeben. Und schließlich geht es mir in erster Linie um das Konzept und nicht um 100%ige Werte. 


Vielleicht habt ihr, liebe Community, ja noch einige Wünsche, Ideen, Vorschläge oder Anregungen zum Illusionisten, die sich verarbeiten ließen. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spaß beim lesen und austesten der Skillungen. 
Auf Eure Meinungen und Kommentare bin ich schon sehr gespannt. 
Und bitte nur konstruktive Kritik und kein sinnloses geflame oder mimimi ^^ 



Euer Lo-G / Azathóth










*Neue Klasse: Der Illusionist **

http://www.war-tools.com/t70452.html *



In jenen Zeiten des Umbruchs, bedingt durch Cataclysm, taucht eine neue Klasse auf; der Illusionist. 

Bislang verzauberten Illusionisten die Leute nur mit ihren Kunststücken, die sie am Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt vorzuführen pflegten. 

Im Laufe der Zeit stellten einige Illusionisten jedoch fest, dass weit aus größere Kräfte in ihnen schlummern, die sie bis zur Erschöpfung trainierten um diese schließlich perfekt zu beherrschen. 

Bedingt durch die ständigen Ortswechseln, von einer Hauptstadt zur anderen, wurden die Illusionisten durch die verschiedenen Philosophien von Allianz und Horde immer mehr und immer stärker beeinflusst, so dass es nicht nur zu polarisierten Meinungen innerhalb ihrer Gemeinschaft kam, sondern sogar zu regelrechten Gruppenbildungen und Kämpfen untereinander. 

Nachdem der Streit zwischen ihnen immer mehr eskalierte, spalteten sich die Illusionisten schließlich in zwei Lager auf, welche nun, mit Hilfe ihrer neu dazu gewonnenen Fähigkeiten ins Geschehen einzugreifen bereit sind, um Partei für ihre jeweilige Fraktion und deren Ansichten zu ergreifen. 





Wie typische Caster-Klassen greift auch der Illusionist auf Mana zurück. 
Erlaubt ist ihm das Tragen von Stoff- und Leder-Rüstungen, sowie der Gebarauch von Zweihandstäben. 
Als &#8222;Fernkampfwaffe&#8220; erhält der Illusionist zusätzlich Spielkarten, Ringe oder Zauberstäbe, die ihm einen speziellen Bonus gewähren; ähnlich dem Druiden oder Schamanen. 


Als Besonderheit benutzt der Illusionist einige Kettenfähigkeiten; d. h. dass erst ein bestimmtes Talent gewirkt werden muss, um ein anderes Talent überhaupt benutzen zu können. 










*Die Talentbäume des Illusionisten teilen sich wie folgt auf: 

http://www.war-tools.com/t70452.html 
*


*Ninja-Rings: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixnhXQV5hrM&p=89A6758EBD467D21&playnext=1&index=16 

Der Illusionist macht Gebrauch von seinem &#8222;Ring-Spiel&#8220; welches er zusätzlich mit elektrischer Energie auflädt und somit verstärkt. 



*Arcane-Cards: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTBXeq0rroE&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZBrNjKK8rg&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0J0L6dwqRI 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00yi2kJDjOk 

Auf Grund seiner vielen &#8222;Spielereien&#8220; mit Karten wird der Illusionist anfangs oft nur belächelt und immer wieder unterschätzt. Seine durch Arkan verstärkten Karten werden seinen Gegnern allerdings bald eines Besseren belehren und diesen das wahre potential des Illusionisten zeigen. 



*Dancing Cane: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItDf9Reh9b4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sHJ8NpBsUc 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f90oAY8FTSI&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWZSnBqogZ0&feature=related 

Dieser Baum ermöglicht es dem Illusionisten in den Nahkampf überzugehen. Zusätzlich lassen sich seine physischen Angriffe zusätzlich mit arkanen Zaubern und elektrischen Zaubern verstärken. 










*Warum Karten, Ringe und Stäbe? *


Ganz einfach. Durch den ständigen Gebrauch dieser Gegenstände (ganz gleich ob zum Einstudieren neuer Kunststücke oder das Üben und Aufwerten von älteren Kunststücken; manchmal auch nur zum Zeitvertreib oder um sich mit ihrer Hilfe etwas ablenken und entspannen zu können) sind diese dem Illusionisten im Laufe der Zeit sehr vertraut, und der Umgang mit ihnen zur Gewohnheit geworden. Daher geben diese Gegenstände dem Illusionisten ein Gefühl von Sicherheit. 










*Warum der Illusionist so beliebt ist: *


*Die 4 Asse: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY9WL4T-U4E&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgENuTxtaxM&feature=related 

Der Illusionist hat immer ein Ass im Ärmel; bzw. gleich 4 von denen er jedoch nur eines gleichzeitig ausspielen kann. Sie gewähren dem Illusionisten und seinen Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern einen Bonus, der eine Stunde lang anhält. Die Reichweite beträgt 100 Meter. 



*Pik Ass: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 10) 
60 Minuten lang besteht für Euch und Euren Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern eine Chance von (0,25*Level)%, dass sich die Tempowertung 10 Sekunden lang um (0,25*Level)% erhöht. 

(Mit Level 80 würde dies wie folgt aussehen: 

60 Minuten lang besteht für Euch und Euren Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern eine Chance von 20%, das sich die Tempowertung 10 Sekunden lang um 20% erhöht.) 


*Herz Ass:* 
(erlernbar ab Stufe 10) 
60 Minuten lang besteht für Euch und Euren Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern eine Chance von (0,25*Level)%, dass sich die kritische Trefferwertung 10 Sekunden lang um (0,375*Level)% erhöht. 
(Auf Stufe 80 entspricht dies 30%.) 


*Kreuz Ass: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 15) 
60 Minuten lang besteht für Euch und Euren Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern eine Chance von (0,25*Level)%, dass sich der Zauberschaden 10 Sekunden lang um (0,175*Level)% erhöht. 
(Auf Stufe 80 entspricht dies 14%.) 


*Karo Ass: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 15) 
60 Minuten lang besteht für Euch und Euren Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern eine Chance von (0,25*Level)%, dass sich der Angriffsschaden 10 Sekunden lang um (0,175*Level)% erhöht. 
(Auf Stufe 80 entspricht dies 14%.) 





Zusätzlich erhaltet ihr ab Stufe 20 den Joker. 

*Joker: *
Erhöht Eure Laufgeschwindigkeit um 30%. 
Auch in Räumen nutzbar. 
(Der Joker ist zusätzlich zu einem Ass spielbar)















*Talente und Skillbäume des Illusionisten:*
*http://www.war-tools.com/t70452.html *





*Ninja-Rings: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixnhXQV5hrM&p=89A6758EBD467D21&playnext=1&index=16 



*Erlernbare Fähigkeiten: *



*Single-Ring: *
Wirken in 2 Sekunden 
Keine Abklingzeit 
Schleudert einen Energie-Ring auf den Feind, der 745 Zauberschaden verursacht. Zusätzlich erhaltet Ihr eine elektrische Ladung die bis zu 6 Sekunden lang anhält und bis zu 2 mal stapelbar ist. 


*Linking Rings: *
Wirken in 2 Sekunden 
8 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Benötigt: (mindestens) 2 elektrische Ladungen 
Schleudert eine 2er-Ring-Kette auf Euren Feind, die 899 Zauberschaden verursacht. Nachdem die Ringe-Kette in den Gegner eingeschlagen ist, lösen sich die Ringe voneinander und fliegen als Einzel-Ringe auf Gegner in einem Radius von 20 Metern um das Ziel zu. Dabei verursacht jeder dieser Einzelringe 30% des Gesamtschadens. 
Befinden sich keine zusätzlichen Feinde in der Nähe, verglühen die Einzelringe nach wenigen Metern in der Luft. 


*Lightning: *
Sofort 
Keine Abklingzeit 
Ein Lichtblitz trifft Eueren Gegner und fügt diesem 424 Zauberschaden, und im Verlauf von 24 Sekunden insgesamt 1108 Zauberschaden zu. 
Es kann nur immer ein Ziel von diesem Zauber betroffen sein. 


*Grounded: *
Sofort 
36 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ein Blitz fließt durch Euch hindurch in den Boden und fügt Feinden, die sich in Eurer Nähe befinden, 320 Zauberschaden hinzu. 
Zusätzlich werden getroffene Gegner für 4 Sekunden lang bewegungslos. 
Erlittener Schaden kann den Effekt unterbrechen. 


*Schock:*
Sofort
38 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Fügt Eurem Gegner 538 Blitz-Schaden hinzu und bringt ihn 4 Sekunden lang zum Schweigen. 


*Misdirection: *
Sofort:
1,5 Minuten Abklingzeit
75% des Schadens, den Ihr durch die nächsten 2 Angriffe erleidet, werden auf den Angreifer oder nahe Gegner zurückgeworfen. 
Hält 20 Sekunden lang an. 


*Magische Transformation:*
Sofort
24 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Entfernt dem Gegner bis zu 3 nützliche Effekte und fügt dem Gegner für jeden entfernten Effekt 399 Blitz-Schaden zu. 





*Talentbaum: *



*OverVoltage: *
Gewährt Euren Single-Ringen eine Chance von 5/10/15% Euren Gegner in einen Schock-Zustand zu versetzen, der es 5 Sekunden lang bewegungsunfähig macht. 


*Electric Aces*: 
Lädt Eure Asse zusätzlich elektrisch auf und erhöht den Absorbtionswert von &#8222;1,2,3,4 Aces&#8220; um 15/30% und fügt Euren &#8222;Flying Aces&#8220; zusätzlich 15/30% elektrischen Schaden hinzu. 


*Shocking Aces:* 
&#8222;1,2,3,4 Aces&#8220; und Flying Aces&#8220; werden zusätzlich elektrisch aufgeladen und haben eine Chance von 50/100%, Gegner, welche von Euren Assen getroffen wurden, in einen Schockzustand zu versetzen, der sie 4 Sekunden lang bewegungsunfähig macht. 


*Slow Down: *
Die elektrische Energie Eurer Ringe springt auf den Gegner über und verlangsamt dessen Bewegungstempo 2/4/6 Sekunden lang um 15/30/45%. 


*Shocking Anaconda: *
Fügt Eurer Anaconda 20/40 Blitzschaden hinzu. 


*Verbessertes Grounding: *
Verkürzt die Abklingzeit Eures Zaubers &#8222;Grounded&#8220; um 6/12 Sekunden 


*Blitzelementar beschwören:* 
Sofort 
3 Minuten Abklingzeit 
Ihr beschwört ein Blitzelementar, das 45 Sekunden lang für Euch kämpft. 
Spezialangriff: Grounded 


*High Voltage:* 
Verkürzt die Abklingzeit Eures Zaubers &#8222;Blitzelementar beschwören&#8220; um 30/60 Sekunden und dessen Spezialangriff &#8222;Grounded&#8220; um 6/12 Sekunden. 


*Verbesserte Linking-Rings: *
Ehöht Eure elektrische Ladung um 1/2 zusätzliche Ladungen und somit die Gesamtzahl der Ringe auf bis zu 3/4. 
Jeder zusätzliche Ring erhöht den Gesamtschaden von &#8222;Linking-Rings&#8220; um zusätzlich 10% und die Manakosten um 125%. 


*Verbessertes Blitzelementar: *
Erhöht die Dauer Eures Zaubers &#8222;Blitzelementar beschwören&#8220; um 5/10/15 Sekunden. 
Zusätzlich haben Standart-Angriffe Eures Blitzelementars eine Chance von 33/66/100% Euch eine elektrische Aufladung zu geben. 


*Electric Speed: *
Sofort 
2 Minuten Abklingzeit 
Erhöht das Zaubertempo um 20% und verringert die Dauer der durch erlittenen Schaden verursachten Zauberzeiterhöhung um 100%. 
Hält für jede elektrische Ladung je 5 Sekunden, also maximal 20 Sekunden lang an, bis schließlich alle Ladungen verbraucht sind. 
Während &#8222;Electric Speed&#8220; aktiv ist könnt Ihr keine weiteren Ladungen erhalten. 


*Ninja-Rings: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixnhXQV5hrM&p=89A6758EBD467D21&playnext=1&index=16 
Sollten sich nach dem Auflösen Eurer Ringkette keine weiteren Gegner, oder aber sich weniger Gegner in der Nähe befinden als (voneinander gelöste) Einzelringe, so fliegen die übrigen Einzelringe zum ursprünglichen Ziel zurück und verursachen jeweils 11/22/33% des Einzel-Schadens. 

Beispiel: 
Der Illusionist hat seine kompletten elektrischen Ladungen und kann somit eine 4er-Ring-Kette auf Ziel A zaubern. Dadurch erhöht sich zusätzlich noch einmal der Schaden (und die Manakosten). 

2er-Ringkette: 899 Schaden 
3er-Ringkette: 989 Schaden 
4er-Ringkette: 1088 Schaden 

Die Ringkette löst sich nun (nachdem sie in das Ziel A eingeschlagen ist) in ihre Einzelringe auf. 
Jeder Einzel-Ring würde nun an einem Gegner je 326 Zauberschaden verursachen. 

2 Ringe treffen nun in Ziel B und C, welche sich innerhalb eines Radius von 20 Metern um Ziel A befinden. 

2 Ringe bleiben also übrig. Diese fliegen nun zurück zu Ziel A und verursachen dort noch einmal jeweils 33% des Einzelschadens, der ja 326 Zauberschaden beträgt; 
also 108 Zauberschaden x 2 (da 2 Ringe) = 216 Zauberschaden zusätzlich an Ziel A. 


*Electric Touch: *
Sofort 
45 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr erhaltet sofort 4 elektrische Aufladungen. 


*Verbesserter Lightning: *
Pro elektrischer Ladung die auf Euch wirkt, werdet Ihr um 1,5/3/4,5/6% des durch den &#8222;Lightning&#8220; verursachten Schadens geheilt. 
Verbraucht elektrische Ladungen. 


*Lightning Illusion: *
Eure kritischen Treffer mit Lightning haben eine Chance von 10/20/30/40% eine elektrische Kopie von Euch zu erschaffen, die aus Eurem Körper heraustritt, auf Euren Gegner zu rennt und schließlich mit ihm verschmilzt. 
Dabei erleidet der Gegner 179 Blitzschaden. 


*Tesla: *
Wirken in 2,5 Sekunden 
45 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Der Gegner erleidet jede Sekunde 190 Zauberschaden. Dabei springen Blitzschläge, ähnlich wie bei einer Teslaspule, auf Feinde in einem Umkreis von 20 Metern über, welche ebenfalls sekündlich 190 Zauberschaden erleiden. 
Hält 15 Sekunden lang an. 















*Arcane-Cards: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTBXeq0rroE&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZBrNjKK8rg&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0J0L6dwqRI 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00yi2kJDjOk 



*Erlernbare Fähigkeiten: *



*Top Shot: *
Wirken in 1,5 Sekunden 
Keine Abklingzeit 
Ihr schießt die oberste Karte des Kartenspiels auf den Gegner, der 553 Arkan-Schaden verursacht. 


*Spinning Top: *
Wirken in 1,5 Sekunden 
18 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Euer Zauber &#8222;Top Shot&#8220; hat eine Chance von 100% den Zauber &#8222;Spinning Top&#8220; frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 8 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
&#8222;Spinning Top&#8220; ist eine rotierende Karte, die Eurem Gegner 426 Arkan-Schaden zufügt und dessen Bewegungstempo 6 Sekunden lang um 40% verringert. 


Fächer werfen: 
Wirken in 2,5 Sekunden 
8 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr schleudert einen Kartenfächer auf den Gegner der 848 Arkan-Schaden verursacht. 


*Anaconda: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMawNt0gNGo&feature=channel 
Wirken in 2 Sekunden 
28 Sekunden Abklinzeit 
Hinter Eurem Gegner schießt eine Kartenschlage aus dem Boden, welche den Gegner wiederholt mit Arkan-Zaubern angreift und ihm jeweils 90 Arkan-Schaden zufügt. 
Hält 15 Sekunden lang an. 


*Kartensprudel: *
Sofort 
28 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Alle 52 Spielkarten werden auf den Gegner gesprudelt, verursachen insgesamt 789 Arkan-Schaden und stoßen diesen dabei zurück. 


*Cobra Cut: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6NL2bs39lQ 
Sofort 
Keine Abklingzeit 
Der Gegner erleidet 24 Sekunden lang insgesamt 1288 Arkan-Schaden. 


*Card to Pocket: *
Sofort 
8 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Lässt eine Karte in die Taschen des Gegners wandern die nach 2 Sekunden &#8222;explodiert&#8220; und 925 Arkan-Schaden verursacht. 


*1, 2, 3, 4 Aces: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY9WL4T-U4E&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgENuTxtaxM&feature=related 
Sofort 
30 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Die 4 Asse erscheinen und rotieren im Uhrzeigersinn um Euch herum. 
Dabei absorbiert jedes der Asse 625 Schaden. 
Solange mindestens 1 Ass aktiv ist, werden Zauber durch erlittenen Schaden nicht verzögert. 


*Flying Aces: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY9WL4T-U4E&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgENuTxtaxM&feature=related 
Sofort 
Keine Abklingzeit 
Eure durch &#8222;1, 2, 3, 4 Aces&#8220; herbei gezauberten Asse fliegen auf den Gegner zu und verursachen jeweils 290 Arkan-Schaden. 


*Voodoo-Touch: *
Sofort 
3 Minuten Abklingzeit 
Jedes Mal, wenn Euer Gegner in bis zu 25 Metern magische Fähigkeiten verwendet, erleidet es 30 Sekunden lang Arkan-Schaden, der maximal 12 % der maximalen TP des Gegners entspricht. Der magische Schaden beträgt höchstens 1200 Arkan-Schaden. 


*Illusion:* 
Sofort 
3 Minuten Abklingzeit 
Lässt hinter dem Gegner eine Illusion von Euch entstehen, die den Gegner mit Euren Standart-Zaubern angreift. Verringert gleichzeitig die Bedrohung. 
Hält 30 Sekunden 


*Schlaf:*
Wirken in 1,5 Sekunden
15 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Versetzt den Gegner für 20 Sekunden in Tiefschlaf. 
Erlittener Schaden kann den Effekt unterbrechen.


*Hypnotic: *
Wirken in 2 Sekunden 
90 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Versetzt 5 Feinde in einem Umkreis von 12 Metern 6 Sekunden lang in einen Tiefschlaf. 
Erlittener Schaden kann den Effekt unterbrechen. 


*Blinder Sprung: *
Sofort 
15 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Teleportiert Euch 20 Meter nach hinten. 
Befreit auch vor Betäubungen und Fesseln. 





*Talentbaum: *



*Army of 52: *
&#8222;Kartensprudel&#8220; verringert die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit des Ziels um 15/30/45/60/75%. Das Ziel erhält pro Sekunde 10% seiner Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit zurück. 


*Verbesserte Anaconda: *
Erhöht die Anzahl Eurer Anacondas auf 2/3. 


*Fast Anaconda: *
Verringert die Zauberzeit von &#8222;Anaconda&#8220; um 1/2 Sekunden. 


*The System: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ-tUhjo16Q&feature=related 
&#8222;Top Shot&#8220; hat eine Chance von 5/10/15% und &#8222;Fächer werfen&#8220; und &#8222;S-Fan&#8220; haben eine Chance von 25/50/75% Euch einen Joker auf die Hand zu geben. Bis zu 4 mal stapelbar. 


*Hounted Joker: *
Für jeden zusätzlichen Joker erhöht sich der Schaden von &#8222;Hounted Illusions&#8220; um 10/20%. 


*Teleport-Kick: *
Sofort 
35 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr teleportiert Euch direkt vor Euren Gegner um diesem mit euren Fächern 1090 Arkan-Schaden hinzuzufügen. Anschließend teleportiert Ihr Euch wieder auf Eure Ausgangsposition zurück. 
Der Gegner ist zusätzlich 3 Sekunden lang bewegungsunfähig. 


*S-Fan: *
&#8222;Top Shot&#8220; hat eine Chance von 20/40%, &#8222;S-Fan&#8220; frei zuschalten. 
S-Fan teilt bei Eurem nächsten Zauber &#8222;Fächer werfen&#8220; Euren Kartenfächer in 2 Fächer auf, die jeweils 636 Zauberschaden verursachen. 


*Fächer-Lift: *
Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 1 
Sofort 
32 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr lasst einen Kartenfächer in Euren Händen rotieren, der Gegner in einem kegelförmigen Bereich vor Euch in die Luft wirbelt. Diese müssen für 4 Sekunden in der Luft verharren und sind bewegungsunfähig. 
Erlittener Schaden unterbricht den Effekt. 


*4-Card-Production: *
Sofort 
1,5 Minuten Abklingzeit 
Ihr erhaltet sofort 4 Joker. 


*Verbesserter Teleport-Kick: *
&#8222;Teleport-Kick&#8220; hat eine Chance von 50/100% Euch 2 Joker auf die Hand zu geben. 


*Verbesserte Hypnose: *
Verkürzt die Zauberzeit von &#8222;Hypnotic&#8220; um 50/100% Sekunden und die Abklingzeit um 30/60 Sekunden. 


*Gravity: *
Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 2 
Benötigt: &#8222;Fächer-Lift&#8220; 
Sofort 
38 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Benötigt: &#8222;Fächer-Lift&#8220; 
&#8222;Fächer-Lift&#8220; hat eine Chance von 100% den Zauber &#8222;Gravity&#8220; frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 4 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
&#8222;Gravity&#8220; schleudert alle Gegner die von &#8222;Fächer-Lift&#8220; in der Luft gehalten werden zu Boden. Dabei erleiden die Gegner 925 Zauberschaden. 
Verbraucht einen Joker. 


*Jokers go Wild: *
Sofort 
3 Minuten Abklingzeit 
Ihr erhaltet im Verlauf von 18 Sekunden alle 3 Sekunden einen Joker; also insgesamt 6 Joker. 
Ihr könnt dabei weiterhin durch Eure Kartenzauber zusätzliche Joker erhalten. 
Kann allerdings nicht zusammen mit &#8222;Arcane Jokers&#8220; benutzt werden. 


*Show Off: *
Für jeden Joker, den Ihr auf der Hand haltet wird der Zauberschaden Eurer Zauber &#8222;Top Shot&#8220;, &#8222;Fächer werfen&#8220; und &#8222;S-Fan&#8220; um 2,5% erhöht. 
Dabei wird kein Joker verbraucht. 


*Verbesserte Cobra: *
&#8222;Fächer werfen&#8220; und &#8222;S-Fan&#8220; haben eine Chance von 33/66/100% die Dauer von &#8222;Cobra Cut&#8220; auf dem Ziel zu erneuern. 
Erhöht zudem die kritische Trefferchance von &#8222;Cobra Cut&#8220; um 5/10/15%. 


*Arcane Jokers: *
Sofort 
2 Minuten Abklingzeit 
Bei Aktivierung fügen Eure Zauber 20% mehr Schaden zu, jedoch kostet das Wirken von Zaubern 20% mehr Mana. 
Hält für jeden Joker, den Ihr auf der Hand haltet je 5 Sekunden, also maximal 20 Sekunden lang an, bis schließlich alle Joker verbraucht sind. 
Während &#8222;Arcane Jokers&#8220; aktiv ist könnt Ihr keine weiteren Joker dazu gewinnen. 
Kann nicht zusammen mit &#8222;Jokers go Wild&#8220; benutzt werden. 


*Cobra Joker: *
Eure kritischen Treffer mit &#8222;Cobra Cut&#8220; haben eine Chance von 11/22/33% Euch einen Joker auf die Hand zu geben. 


*X-Change: *
Sofort 
4 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr tauscht den Platz mit Eurer Illusion. 
Pro Tausch wird ein Joker verbraucht. 


*Hounted Illusions: *
Wirken in 2 Sekunden 
24 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr erschafft Geister-Illusionen die aus Eurem Körper ausströmen und auf Euren Gegner zu fliegen. Dabei erleidet der Gegner 1250 Arkan-Schaden. 
Verbraucht 2 Joker. 















*Dancing Cane: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItDf9Reh9b4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sHJ8NpBsUc 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f90oAY8FTSI&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWZSnBqogZ0&feature=related 



*Erlernbare Fähigkeiten: *



*Schall-Schwung: *
Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 1 
Sofort 
8 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Verursacht 125% Waffenschaden und lässt den Gegner 6 Sekunden lang für insgesamt 60% des Schadens nachbluten. 


*Schall-Angriff: *
Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 2 
Benötigt: &#8222;Schall-Schwung&#8220; 
Sofort 
12 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
&#8222;Schall-Schwung&#8220; hat eine Chance von 100% &#8222;Schall-Angriff&#8220; frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 6 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Euer Ziel erleidet 100% Waffenschaden. Die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit und Zaubergeschwindigkeit des Ziels wird 10 Sekunden lang um 30% erhöht. 


*Spinning Cane: *
Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 3 
Benötigt: &#8222;Schall-Angriff&#8220; 
Sofort 
24 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
&#8222;Schall-Angriff&#8220; hat eine Chance von 100% &#8222;Spinning Cane&#8220; frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 6 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
Euer rotierender Stab fliegt auf Euren Gegner zu und an diesem vorbei bis zu einer Reichweite von 25 Metern. Dabei verursacht Euer Stab an Eurem Gegner 125% Waffenschaden und an allen Gegnern, die auf seinem Weg liegen zusätzlich je 65% Waffenschaden. 


*Schneidender Speer: *
Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 1 
Wirken in 2 Sekunden 
8 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
25 Meter Reichweite 
Euer Gegner wird von einem Speer getroffen und erleidet 100% Waffenschaden, sowie 4 Sekunden lang zusätzlich 40% des zugefügten physischen Schadens. 


*Elektrischer Speer: *
Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 2 
Benötigt: &#8222;Schneidender Speer&#8220; 
Wirken in 2 Sekunden 
24 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
25 Meter Reichweite 
Euer Zauber &#8222;Schneidender Speer&#8220; hat eine Chance von 100% den Zauber &#8222;Elektrischer Speer&#8220; frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 8 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
&#8222;Elektrischer Speer&#8220; verursacht 696 elektrischen Schaden + 50% Waffenschaden und verlangsamt das Bewegungstempo Eures Gegners 6 Sekunden lang um 40%. 


*Illusion II: *
Sofort 
45 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Erschafft ein Abbild von der Waffe Eures Gegners und lässt diese 15 Sekunden lang gegen ihn kämpfen. Der Schaden der Waffe wird dabei durch Eure Eigene Angriffskraft gesteigert. Der Schaden beträgt dabei aber höchstens 35% Eures eigenen Schadens. 


*Kinetischer Schlag: *
Sofort 
15 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr klopft mit Eurem Stab auf den Boden und erzeugt eine kinetische Druckwelle die an bis zu 6 Gegnern innerhalb von 10 Metern 110% Waffenschaden verursacht. 


*Speer-Regen: *
Kanalisiert 
Speere, aus elektrischer und arkaner Energie geformt, prasseln auf das Zielgebiet nieder und verursachen 8 Sekunden lang [(1094 elektrischen Schaden + 1094 Arkan-Schaden) * <mult>]. 


*Liquid Cane:*
Wirken in 1,5 Sekunden
30 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Ihr werft Euren Stab in die Richtung Eures Gegners. Dabei dreht und biegt sich Euer Stab während des Fluges und ähnelt immer mehr und mehr einem Strang aus schwarzem zähen &#8222;Protoplasma&#8220;, welcher sich um Euren Gegner wickelt und diesen schließlich komplett einhüllt. Auch wenn dies alles nur eine Illusion ist, so ist Euer Gegner 20 Sekunden lang gefangen und nicht mehr im Stande anzugreifen oder Zauber zu wirken. 
Erlittener Schaden kann die Illusion aufheben und den Effekt unterbrechen.


*Levitieren: *
(erlernbar ab Stufe 30) 
Sofort 
3 Minunten Abklingzeit 
Während ihr hoch in die Luft aufsteigt seid ihr 10 Sekunden lang vor allen körperlichen Angriffen und Zaubern geschützt. Allerdings können während dieser Zeit keine Zauber oder Angriffe ausgeführt werden. 


*Stabrotation: *
Sofort 
Keine Abklingzeit 
Benötigt: 2-Hand-Stab 
Rotiert den Stab für 30 Sekunden und verringert so die Fallgeschwindigkeit. 





*Talentbaum: *



*Arcane Cane: *
Eure physischen Angriffe mit Stäben fügen dem Gegner zusätzlich 2/4/6/8/10% Arkan-Schaden zu. 


*Speed It Up: *
Erhöht Euer Nahkampfangriffstempo um 5/10/15%. 


*Electric Cane: *
Ihr hab eine Chance von 5/10/15%, dass Eure physischen Angriffe mit Stäben nicht 10% Arkan-Schaden, sondern 20% elektrischen Schaden hinzufügen. 


*Schall-Ansturm: *
Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 1 
Sofort 
24 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr stürmt auf den Gegner zu, hebt diesen mittels Eures Stabes in die Luft in der er für 4 Sekunden bewegungslos verharrt. Verursacht 100% Waffenschaden. 
Erlittener Schaden unterbricht den Effekt. 


*Slowing Cane: *
Eure Angriffe mit Eurem elektrisch geladenen Stab haben eine Chance von 100% das Bewegungstempo Eures Gegners 2/4/6 Sekunden lang um 60% zu verringern. 


*Gravity II: *
Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 2 
Benötigt: &#8222;Schall-Ansturm&#8220; 
Sofort 
36 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Schall-Ansturm hat eine Chance von 100% den Zauber &#8222;Gravity II&#8220; frei zuschalten, der dann innerhalb der nächsten 4 Sekunden gewirkt werden kann. 
&#8222;Gravity II&#8220; zieht den Gegner, der von Schall-Ansturm in der Luft gehalten wird zu Boden. 
Dabei erleidet der Gegner physischen Schaden. 


*Wille der Unbezwingbarkeit: *
Erhöht Eure gesamte Rüstung um 70/140/210% und erhöht Eure gesamte Ausdauer um 50/100/150%. Zudem wird Eure Zaubermacht um einen Betrag erhöht, der 10/20/30% Eurer Angriffskraft entspricht. 


*Molecule 1: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F27RBgDSTfI 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf-NNJ_GKJ4&feature=related 
Erhöht den Schaden Eurer Zauber &#8222;Lightning&#8220;, &#8222;Cobra Cut&#8220; und &#8222;Anaconda&#8220; um 25/50/75% und erhöht deren kritische Treferchance um 5/10/15%. 


*W.E.R.M. *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1dXIMnPCdU 
Wirken in 2 Sekunden 
24 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
25 Meter Reichweite 
Ihr klopft mit Eurem Stab auf den Boden. An der Stelle, an der Euer Stab den Boden berührt, entsteht ein Energie-Blitz, der dann in Form einer elektrischen Schlange auf Euren Gegner zu fliegt und diesem 2143 Blitz-Schaden zufügt. 
Zusätzlich ist Euer Gegner 3 Sekunden lang bewegungsunfähig. 


*Verbesserte Illusion II: *
Ihr werdet um 50/100% des von &#8222;Illusion II&#8220; verursachten Schadens geheilt. 


*Molecule 2: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F27RBgDSTfI 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf-NNJ_GKJ4&feature=related 
Eure kritischen Treffer mit Euren Zaubern &#8222;Cobra Cut&#8220;, &#8222;Lightning&#8220; und &#8222;Anaconda&#8220; haben eine Chance von 33/66/100% Eure Tempowertung 3 Sekunden lang um 20% zu erhöhen. 


*Growing Cane: *
Sofort 
35 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr richtet Euren Stab auf Euren Gegner. Dabei dehnt sich Euer Stab auf eine Länge von bis zu 25 Metern aus und verursacht 125% Waffenschaden an Eurem Gegner. 
Zusätzlich ist Euer Gegner 3 Sekunden lang benommen. 


*Smoke & Mirrors: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHnCWBUL4qU 
Sofort 
28 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr verschwindet in einer Rauchwolke und taucht vor Eurem Gegner in einer Rauchwolke wieder auf. 


*Raum-/Zeit-Krümmung: *
Sofort 
2 Minuten Abklingzeit 
Ihr platziert ein großes, ortsgebundenes Feld, in dem Raum und Zeit gekrümmt werden um Gegner und Geschosse die sich darin befinden um 25/50/75% zu verlangsamen. 
Hält 15 Sekunden lang an. 


*X-Change II: *
Sofort 
8 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr tauscht den Platz mit Eurer Illusion. 


*Dancing Cane: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItDf9Reh9b4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sHJ8NpBsUc 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f90oAY8FTSI&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWZSnBqogZ0&feature=related 
Sofort 
1 Minute 30 Sekunden Abklingzeit 
Ihr beschwört einen zweiten Stab, der 15 Sekunden lang eigenständig kämpft und Eure Angriffe imitiert. Verursacht jedoch 50% weniger Schaden.


----------



## sykee (2. September 2010)

hast dir mühe gegeben doch es wird keine neue klasse geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit : first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (2. September 2010)

Uuaaaah .. ich dachte erst: wieder so nen depp mit ner neuen klasse.. aber dann ..

du hast das ganze derbe durchdachte und sogar videos etc dazu rausgesucht ... 

poste das ganze mal ins ideenforum oder wie das heißt von blizzard .. alsooo das ich echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Insanity (2. September 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> Uuaaaah .. ich dachte erst: wieder so nen depp mit ner neuen klasse.. aber dann ..
> 
> du hast das ganze derbe durchdachte und sogar videos etc dazu rausgesucht ...
> 
> ...



wie eigentlich bekannt ist, werden ideen von usern nie umgesetzt

TE wieviele "neue Charaktere" willst du uns denn noch vorstellen?


----------



## Shaila (2. September 2010)

Black schrieb:


> wie eigentlich bekannt ist, werden ideen von usern nie umgesetzt
> 
> TE wieviele "neue Charaktere" willst du uns denn noch vorstellen?



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, was wenn ich sage, das in der Tat schon Ideen umgesetzt wurden ?

P.S: Keine geschichtliche Erklärung, die paar Sätze sind mir zu wenig. Von daher abgelehnt.


----------



## A. Andara (2. September 2010)

Ich finde deine Klasse, den Illusionisten, richtig geil. 
Talente und Talentbäume sind alle sehr schön ausgearbeitet und richtig gut durchdacht. 
Vor allem die Videos finde ich sehr gut. Sie veranschaulichen zum einen, wo du deine Ideen hergenommen hast, zum anderen kann man sich den Illusionisten noch ein Stück besser vorstellen und man erhält zudem einige nette Einblicke in die Zauberei. 

Alles in allem: Hut ab zu der Idee und der meiner Ansicht nach perfekten Umsetzung. 


Das die Hintergrundgeschichte zum Illusionisten etwas kurz ausfällt finde ich persönlich nicht weiter störend. immerhin erklärt diese trotz der Kürze sehr gut, wie der Illusionist seinen Weg als neue Klasse ins WoW-Geschehen findet. 
Und schließlich kann man dem TE ja auch nicht zumuten, zusätzlich zu seiner Klasse noch ein ganzes Buch zu schreiben. Das würde schon wieder den Rahmen sprengen. So bleibt wenigstens alles schön übersichtlich und man gewinnt trotzdem ein recht gutes Bild zu seiner Klasse, deren Erstellen dem TE bestimmt schon mehr als genug Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. 


@ Black Insanity:
Im Prinzip ist dies keine neue Klasse, sondern die Überarbeitung des Zauberers. 
Was ich besonders gut finde ist, dass der TE wirklich auf viele Vorschläge (wie z. B. Namensänderung, usw.) eingegangen ist. 




/vote 4 Illusionist


----------



## Totemwächter (2. September 2010)

Es wurden schon ideen von spielern umgesetzt, ich kann jetzt nicht genau sagen welche und wann aber es kam schon vor! Das ist aber sehr sehr selten, noch seltener als jedes Legendäres item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kickass3 (2. September 2010)

ich sag nur dito illusionist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <DK> (2. September 2010)

Das mit den Titel Jenkins, dass ja auch wegen einem Spieler oder?
 Da gibts ein Video bei Youtube.


----------



## Sejko (2. September 2010)

WILL NEN ILLUUU SPIELEN °°°!!!°°°   Der is ja ma geilo :=)  gefällt mir ^^ (wobei der etwas zu imba währe .. aber wayne ^^^
dks waren auch ma imba


----------



## Death the Kid (2. September 2010)

Interessante Idee und gut durchdacht und gestaltet,aber daraus
wird meiner Meinung nach nichts.

Nebenbei,sowas gabs doch schonmal oder?


----------



## TheGui (2. September 2010)

*nich schlecht*


----------



## Braamséry (2. September 2010)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es genau diese Klasse schon einmal hier als Vorschlag gab.

Aus diesem, und dem Grund, dass keine neue Klasse eingeführt werden wird, VOTE 4 CLOSE


----------



## White_Sky (2. September 2010)

RICHTIG GEIL!

Videos + Talentbäume + Talentfähigkeiten und viele Beschreibungen, RESPEKT!

Darauf muss man ersteinmal kommen!

Fehlt nurnoch Startgebietbeschreibung. (falls sie ein neues bekommen sollen)

Kritik:
Vll. ein bisschen mehr Storyinformationen...die wohl mit den Startgebieten kommen könnte (nicht, dass ich dich jetzt zwinge, dir schnell was auszudenken^^). Aber sonst finde ich sie gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage: Wirst du dir überhaupt ein neues Startgebiet für deine Klasse erfinden?


----------



## TheGui (2. September 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> und dem Grund, dass keine neue Klasse eingeführt werden wird, VOTE 4 CLOSE



Die wenigsten die sich eine Klasse überlegen tun dies damit sie wirklich mal in WoW erscheint.

Sich einfach eine auszudenken ist meist Antrieb genug!


----------



## xxardon (2. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> RICHTIG GEIL!
> 
> Videos + Talentbäume + Talentfähigkeiten und viele Beschreibungen, RESPEKT!
> 
> ...



[Darauf muss man ersteinmal kommen!]

och es gab schon 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.... mal sonen thread =) manchmal mit 50s. xD


----------



## White_Sky (2. September 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> [Darauf muss man ersteinmal kommen!]
> 
> och es gab schon 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.... mal sonen thread =) manchmal mit 50s. xD



Meine eigentlich mehr die Klassenfähigkeiten. Mit diesen Ninja-Ringen und Karten, Fähigkeiten zu entwickeln und dann soviele, die für eine neue Klasse reichen kann/könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (2. September 2010)

Erz-Dito ftw!

Ne hast dir anscheinend richtig Mühe gegeben. Ich werds mir trotzdem nicht durchlesen weil ich generell nix von selbst erdachten Klassen halte. 
Soll nicht heißen das die nicht super toll sein könnte.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. September 2010)

Mehr Schaden hier, mehr schaden da. Joker hier, joker da. Klingt schon jetzt eintönig und imbalanced =/


----------



## A. Andara (2. September 2010)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Mehr Schaden hier, mehr schaden da. Joker hier, joker da. Klingt schon jetzt eintönig und imbalanced =/



Also ne Caster-Klasse mit Combo-Punkten find ich schon sehr spannend. 

Aber Combo-Punkte auf Procc-Basis (so verstehe ich das System zumindest) ist einfach nur richtig geil.
Und dann noch Kettenfähigkeiten. 

Also wenn das eintönig sein soll, dann weis ich auch nicht.........

Und was den Schaden betrifft: Hab das mal im groben mit anderen Chars verglichen. 
Da ist für den Illusionisten sogar noch etwas Platz nach oben frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Op ist er jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Deis (3. September 2010)

Ich bin immer ein sehr starker Kritiker was "Ich habe da eine neue Idee" angeht, weils meist nur Crap ist, aus einer langeweile heraus.
Dein Paket schaut aber nach einer soliden Idee aus. An einigen Stellen etwas unausgegoren, "Nobody is Perfect - My Name is Nobody", wie Du sagtest.
Versuch doch einfach mal das ganze Dingen, wenn moeglich mit CAD- Dateien, sofern Du Ahnung davon hast, ansonsten tun es auch Freihandzeichnungen, an Blizzard zu schicken und laß Dich mal ueberraschen was sie daraus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Erfolg dabei.
Wir sehen uns dann zu 5.0, Emerald Nightmare =)


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (3. September 2010)

tolle idde aber die klasse wäre total OP...^^ mage, dk ,pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = deine klasse, zwar ned von den spellst aber so OP


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> Uuaaaah .. ich dachte erst: wieder so nen depp mit ner neuen klasse.. aber dann ..
> 
> du hast das ganze derbe durchdachte und sogar videos etc dazu rausgesucht ...
> 
> ...







A. schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Klasse, den Illusionisten, richtig geil.
> Talente und Talentbäume sind alle sehr schön ausgearbeitet und richtig gut durchdacht.
> Vor allem die Videos finde ich sehr gut. Sie veranschaulichen zum einen, wo du deine Ideen hergenommen hast, zum anderen kann man sich den Illusionisten noch ein Stück besser vorstellen und man erhält zudem einige nette Einblicke in die Zauberei.
> 
> Alles in allem: Hut ab zu der Idee und der meiner Ansicht nach perfekten Umsetzung.







Sejko schrieb:


> WILL NEN ILLUUU SPIELEN °°°!!!°°°   Der is ja ma geilo :=)  gefällt mir ^^ (wobei der etwas zu imba währe .. aber wayne ^^^
> dks waren auch ma imba







Death schrieb:


> Interessante Idee und gut durchdacht und gestaltet







TheGui schrieb:


> *nich schlecht*







White_Sky schrieb:


> RICHTIG GEIL!
> 
> Videos + Talentbäume + Talentfähigkeiten und viele Beschreibungen, RESPEKT!
> 
> Darauf muss man ersteinmal kommen!







TheGui schrieb:


> Die wenigsten die sich eine Klasse überlegen tun dies damit sie wirklich mal in WoW erscheint.
> 
> Sich einfach eine auszudenken ist meist Antrieb genug!







White_Sky schrieb:


> Meine eigentlich mehr die Klassenfähigkeiten. Mit diesen Ninja-Ringen und Karten, Fähigkeiten zu entwickeln und dann soviele, die für eine neue Klasse reichen kann/könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







Deis schrieb:


> Ich bin immer ein sehr starker Kritiker was "Ich habe da eine neue Idee" angeht, weils meist nur Crap ist, aus einer langeweile heraus.
> Dein Paket schaut aber nach einer soliden Idee aus. An einigen Stellen etwas unausgegoren, "Nobody is Perfect - My Name is Nobody", wie Du sagtest.
> Versuch doch einfach mal das ganze Dingen, wenn moeglich mit CAD- Dateien, sofern Du Ahnung davon hast, ansonsten tun es auch Freihandzeichnungen, an Blizzard zu schicken und laß Dich mal ueberraschen was sie daraus machen
> 
> ...







Vielen lieben dank für all Eure netten Kommentare zu meinem Illusionisten.


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

Black schrieb:


> TE wieviele "neue Charaktere" willst du uns denn noch vorstellen?







A. schrieb:


> @ Black Insanity:
> Im Prinzip ist dies keine neue Klasse, sondern die Überarbeitung des Zauberers.
> Was ich besonders gut finde ist, dass der TE wirklich auf viele Vorschläge (wie z. B. Namensänderung, usw.) eingegangen ist.





Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem hatte ich die überarbeitete Version ja bereits angekündigt.


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Mehr Schaden hier, mehr schaden da. Joker hier, joker da. Klingt schon jetzt eintönig und imbalanced =/







A. schrieb:


> Also ne Caster-Klasse mit Combo-Punkten find ich schon sehr spannend.
> 
> Aber Combo-Punkte auf Procc-Basis (so verstehe ich das System zumindest) ist einfach nur richtig geil.
> Und dann noch Kettenfähigkeiten.
> ...





Das hast du richtig verstanden. 

Besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Fehlt nurnoch Startgebietbeschreibung. (falls sie ein neues bekommen sollen)
> 
> Kritik:
> Vll. ein bisschen mehr Storyinformationen...die wohl mit den Startgebieten kommen könnte (nicht, dass ich dich jetzt zwinge, dir schnell was auszudenken^^). Aber sonst finde ich sie gut.
> ...




Puuuhhh.....

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mir bislang darüber noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht.

Vielleicht habt ja ihr, liebe Community, einige nette Ideen und Vorschläge dazu.


----------



## A. Andara (3. September 2010)

XxBeowulfxX schrieb:


> tolle idde aber *die klasse wäre total OP*...^^ mage, dk ,pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Woran merkt man denn, dass eine Klasse OP ist, wenn nicht an Hand ihrer Spells?
Am Aussehen der Klasse etwa?

Was für ne Aussage, die du da bringst.....
Selten so gelacht.....


----------



## Zwirbel (3. September 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> hast dir mühe gegeben doch es wird keine neue klasse geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




fail


----------



## Kashia02 (3. September 2010)

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!
http://www.buffed.de...lasse-zauberer/

Warum bleibst nicht einfach bei der alten Bezeichnung deiner Klasse? Schliesslich hast du min. 33% von dort per Copy&Paste übertragen, oder denk ich mir das grad nur aus =)


Ansonsten:
- Die 10 aktuellen Klassen reichen völlig aus. Klar, es gibt noch viel Platz um evtl. Klassen oder Ausrichtungen, von denen man meinen könnte dort wären sonst Lücken, zu erdenken, jedoch würde man ansonsten den Wald vor Bäumen nicht mehr sehen.
- Der Hintergrund der Klasse is mir auch etwas suspekt "Gaukler der plötzlich von sich denkt, dass er mehr kann als jonglieren" (Meine Interpretation)... okay, Vagabunden gibt es in Mid-Age-Fantasy-Reichen immer, schliesslich gibts den Dunkelmond-Markt, aber irgendwie... ich weiss nicht zurecht :/


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

Kashia02 schrieb:


> Warum bleibst nicht einfach bei der alten Bezeichnung deiner Klasse? Schliesslich hast du min. 33% von dort per Copy&Paste übertragen, oder denk ich mir das grad nur aus =)




Zum einen ist der Illusionist die überarbeitete Version des Zauberers (siehe Vorwort). 
Von daher ist es nur logisch, dass ich einige Talente von der "Vorgänger-Klasse" übernehme. 
Bei genauerer Betrachtung wird man allerdings auch feststellen, dass weitaus mehr an ihr verändert wurde. 

Der Name Illusionist war Vorschlag der Community. 
Aus diesem Grund wurde der Zauberer auch "umgetauft".   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobaBasti (3. September 2010)

Hört sich verdammt cool an^^
Am besten dann mit nem Smoking und nen Schicken hut


----------



## WhiteSeb (3. September 2010)

Leute, is ja nett, wenn ihr euch was schönes ausdenkt.
Aber mal ehrlich:
Nach dem DK will ich nich unbedingt ne neue Klasse.
Blizz hat sich mit dem schon so schwer getan, ihn richtig einzubauen -.-

Aber wenn doch, dann bitte ROBOTER-NINJA-PIRATEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (3. September 2010)

> Schall-Schwung:
> Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 1
> Sofort
> 8 Sekunden Abklingzeit
> ...



Ja, ich mag Kantoren bzw. Aion.



> Schall-Ansturm:
> Kettenfähigkeit: Stufe 1
> Sofort
> 24 Sekunden Abklingzeit
> ...


Diese Fertigkeit wird, mit dem in der Luft harren, nie ins Spiel kommen. Denn es ist eine Fertigkeit, die überhaupt nicht in das WoW Konzept passt. Man wird Sie so gut wie nie einsetzen können, da es bei großen Mobs zu unrealstisch wäre. Es wäre ganz und gar eine PVp Fertigkeit, die trotzdem viel zu unrealistisch ist. 
Aion darf das so machen, da Sie schon beim relase diese Feritgkeiten hatten und es da auch alle cool fanden. Doch würde sowas in WoW reinkommen, wären viele bestimmt nicht erfreut.


----------



## Natar (3. September 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Aus diesem, und dem Grund, dass keine neue Klasse eingeführt werden wird, VOTE 4 CLOSE





> hast dir mühe gegeben doch es wird keine neue klasse geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer hat euch denn den wurm ins ohr gesetzt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. September 2010)

Ohja, bitte lasst einen Illusionsten in ie WoW Einzug halten, dann wimmelt es auf allen Realms bald von Chars namens Côpperfìéld, Dávîdblàíne, Chrîsángèl & Míndfrêâks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber trotzdem schön daß sich mal jemand etwas Mühe gibt. Ein Lob dafür!

Ich finde aber es gibt schon genug Casterklassen. Wie wär's mal mit nem neuen Melee? Bleiben wir gleich beim Jahrmarktsprinzip, ich hätte da so ne Idee von nem Preispoxer. Trägt nur Stoffshorts und Lederhandschuhe und zaubert Ringe um die Augen. [edit] Dann hätten Faustwaffen endlich mal ne Daseins-Berechtigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (3. September 2010)

Wieso sollte es Klassen geben die sich ein User ausgedacht hat denn dann würde sowas passieren:

(Ist nur ein harmloses Beispiel)

Spieler X: OMG NOOB BLIZZ MEINS WAR BESSER WAS IST DAS FÜRN DRECKS KLASSE ZOMFG!!!111
Spieler Y: Blizzarrdd baut nur shice was soll das ich höre auf mit wow srsly -.-
Spieler XY: OMG ZU OP BLIZZARD = FAIL XD lol


----------



## MasterCrain (3. September 2010)

Auf mich wirkt das so als hättest du fast alle Talente von anderen klassen abgeschaut und nur leicht verändert + umbenannt^^
zB Runenklinge des DK


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (3. September 2010)

unnötiger thread....


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt das so als hättest du fast alle Talente von anderen klassen abgeschaut und nur leicht verändert + umbenannt^^
> zB Runenklinge des DK



Das mit der Runenklinge ist richtig. 
Die Runenklinge habe ich vom DK aus dem Grund übernommen, da ich finde, dass dieses Talent sehr gut in das Konzept des Illusionisten passt (siehe Video: Dancing Cane). 

Ansonsten sind aber genügend Talente dabei, die es bislang so in WoW noch nicht gibt.


----------



## A. Andara (3. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt das so als hättest du fast alle Talente von anderen klassen abgeschaut und nur leicht verändert + umbenannt^^
> zB Runenklinge des DK









[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Als ob DU das Rad neu erfinden könntest.....




Außerdem: Es ist teilweise etwas neues. 

Und in jedem Spiel sind Elemente eines anderen vorhanden. Jeder klaut wenn es darum geht, Spiele und Charaktere zu entwickeln. 

Es ist also vollkommen legitim, dass sich der TE, der KEIN Spiele-Entwikler ist, an anderen Spielen orientiert. 

Vor allem aber für WoW wären viele dieser Elemente wirklich neu (z. B. die Kettenfähigkeit). 
[/font]


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> Eisige Pfade ist wie Wasserwandeln des Schamanen nur op; bei DK Raidübergreifend, beim Schamanen Einzel-Casts
> 
> DnD ist wie Weihe nur mit Bonusbedrohung, macht mehr Schaden, kann kritten und größerem Radius
> 
> ...


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und alleine die Tatsache, dass der Mage bald Kampfrausch bekommt rechtfertigt so ziemlich alles.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Außerdem finde ich, dass der Dancing Cane viel besser ins Bild des Illusionisten passt, als die Runenklinge zum DK. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## A. Andara (3. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Diese Fertigkeit wird, mit dem in der Luft harren, nie ins Spiel kommen. Denn es ist eine Fertigkeit, die überhaupt nicht in das WoW Konzept passt. Man wird Sie so gut wie nie einsetzen können, da es bei großen Mobs zu unrealstisch wäre. Es wäre ganz und gar eine PVp Fertigkeit, die trotzdem viel zu unrealistisch ist.
> Aion darf das so machen, da Sie schon beim relase diese Feritgkeiten hatten und es da auch alle cool fanden. Doch würde sowas in WoW reinkommen, wären viele bestimmt nicht erfreut.



Warum darf Aion so etwas machen und WoW nicht?

Immerhin beherrscht der Krieger in Aion auch den Todesgriff des DK. 
Den Todesgriff wiederum hat es schon lange vorher in Mortal Combat für Scorpion gegeben. 

Zudem besitzt der Dudu das Talent Tornado, welches den Gegner auch in der Luft hält.


Aber vielleicht sollte man deiner Meinung nach am besten auch noch die Talente Tornado, Sheep und Verwandlung: Frosch, usw. usw.  entfernen, da sich diese Fähigkeiten auch nicht auf Bosse anwenden lassen.....


Und, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, ist "Schall-Ansturm" auch eine Kettenfähigkeit, welche "Gravity II" (das eigentlich wichtigere Talent) auslöst.


----------



## SchurxoxD (3. September 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> *Vorwort: *
> 
> 
> Der Illusionist basiert auf meiner bereits vorher vorgestellten Klasse; dem Zauberer.
> ...




nice


----------



## White_Sky (3. September 2010)

SchurxoxD schrieb:


> nice



-.-

Fullquote inc!


----------



## Obsurd (3. September 2010)

Finde das ziehmlich geil dieser Illusionist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Op ist er jedenfalls nicht.

Kannst ja echt mal Blizzard das schicken ^^ 

Aber echt mal bischen viel Freizeit haste ja schon ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skikurt (3. September 2010)

Ich will den Zauberer zurück


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. September 2010)

Ganz klar passt das nicht in ein MMO das im, sagen wir mal Mittelalter spielt.


----------



## Shaila (3. September 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Ganz klar passt das nicht in ein MMO das im, sagen wir mal Mittelalter spielt.



WoW ist zeitlos, es ist ein Fantasygame...


----------



## Alucaard (3. September 2010)

Auf jedenfall sehr sehr nett gemacht bzw. man sieht das Arbeit drin steckt ABER leider in WoW absolut nicht umsetzungsfähig.
Für HdRO wäre es wohl eher angesiedelt da gibt es ja auch Barden etc. aber in WoW findet man wirklich nur den Mainstream Trash und da gehört ein Ilusionist einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> Finde das ziehmlich geil dieser Illusionist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für deinen netten Beitrag.







> Aber echt mal bischen viel Freizeit haste ja schon .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun ja. Der Illusionist ist ja nicht von heut auf morgen entstanden, sondern über Wochen hinweg. 

Eine kleine Notiz hier, eine kleine Notiz da...
Das Ganze in den Rechner gehämmert...
Neuen Skill dazu; einen anderen dafür wieder entfernt; den nächsten überarbeitet;  usw. usw. ...

Außerdem hatte ich ja auch noch meine bereits vorher vorgestellte Klasse den "Zauberer" als grobe Vorlage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

Skikurt schrieb:


> Ich will den Zauberer zurück



Was konkret hat dir denn am Zauberer besser gefallen?

Ich hoffe du findest den Illusionisten trotzdem wenigstens ein Bisschen gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> WoW ist zeitlos, es ist ein Fantasygame...



Das will ich doch hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slebbeog (3. September 2010)

schon lustig, aber ist blizz eh zu faul für ;(


----------



## UTlFin (3. September 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Ganz klar passt das nicht in ein MMO das im, sagen wir mal Mittelalter spielt.



es gibt mmorpgs welche explizit das mittelalter wiedergeben...so klar, wie des fuer dich bzgl. des illusionisten is, zeigt mir, dasz du von mmo's wohl soviel ahnung hast wie ne kaffeetasse vom blumenpfluecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und, wenn schon so nen kommentar dann waere vllt ne begruendung hilfreich, die diese deine meinung untermauert *think about*

@ Lo-G:
bin leider, zeitbedingt, noch ned dazu gekommen dir material zukommen zu lassen...kommt aber spaetestens am kommenden sonntag oder montag

grusz, Fin


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (3. September 2010)

Tl;dr


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

UTlFin schrieb:


> es gibt mmorpgs welche explizit das mittelalter wiedergeben...so klar, wie des fuer dich bzgl. des illusionisten is, zeigt mir, dasz du von mmo's wohl soviel ahnung hast wie ne kaffeetasse vom blumenpfluecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke für deinen netten Beitrag.







> kommt aber spaetestens am kommenden sonntag oder montag




Ich freu mich drauf und bedanke mich bei dir schon mal im Voraus recht herzlich.


Liebe Grüße


Lo-G


----------



## Dragonye (3. September 2010)

den will ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein Zauberschurke wie ausm bilderbuch *mit MaoMao karten schmeiß*


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

Dragonye schrieb:


> den will ich haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein. Nicht MaoMao-Karten, sondern Arcane-Cards     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTBXeq0rroE&feature=related


----------



## Dragonye (3. September 2010)

wenn du davon welche in RL hast dann lass ma welche sehn x) ich kann nur mit MaoMao / Skat karten schmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlayerS (3. September 2010)

Nicht schon wieder eine neue Klasse!
Hört bitte auf so etwas zu schreiben.Das ist nur verschwendete Zeit. Hast dir bestimmt Mühe gegeben,aber überlasst Blizzard das ausdenken neuer Klassen wenn es überhaupt nochmal eine gebe wird..


Und mal ganz im ernst diese Herz Ass Talente usw. sind Müll.
Für WoW eher ungeeignet.....Außerdem Karten werfen (ehm ja...) ich mein,wenn ich Karten Tricks sehen will dann geh ich in den Zirkus oder was weiß ich


----------



## Dragonye (3. September 2010)

PlayerS schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder eine neue Klasse!
> Hört bitte auf so etwas zu schreiben.Das ist nur verschwendete Zeit. Hast dir bestimmt Mühe gegeben,aber überlasst Blizzard das ausdenken neuer Klassen wenn es überhaupt nochmal eine gebe wird..
> 
> 
> ...



meine güte , es ist eine IDEE oder so , solche arbeit sollte man loben nicht kritisieren , mach du dir erstmal die arbeit um überhaupt sowas zu schreiben


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

Dragonye schrieb:


> wenn du davon welche in RL hast dann lass ma welche sehn x) ich kann nur mit MaoMao / Skat karten schmeißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nee - hab noch keine. Werd mir aber irgendwann mal welche wegen Style-Bonus bestellen. Video-Link steht zwar extra noch mal einen Link über dir; aber hier ein X-tes mal nur für dich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTBXeq0rroE&feature=related 
*

Andere Video-Links sind im übrigen bei manchen Talenten zu finden.


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

Dragonye schrieb:


> meine güte , es ist eine IDEE oder so , solche arbeit sollte man loben nicht kritisieren , mach du dir erstmal die arbeit um überhaupt sowas zu schreiben




Danke !!!


----------



## JacobyVII (3. September 2010)

Ich würde diese Klasse sogar sehr begrüßen, da ich in klassen,charactere,e.t.c, die mit karten kämpfen und illusionen haben IMMER gut finde und diese auch sau gerne spiele


----------



## White_Sky (3. September 2010)

PlayerS schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder eine neue Klasse!
> Hört bitte auf so etwas zu schreiben.Das ist nur verschwendete Zeit. Hast dir bestimmt Mühe gegeben,aber überlasst Blizzard das ausdenken neuer Klassen wenn es überhaupt nochmal eine gebe wird..
> 
> 
> ...



mimimi


----------



## Lo-G (3. September 2010)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Klasse sogar sehr begrüßen, da ich in klassen,charactere,e.t.c, die mit karten kämpfen und illusionen haben IMMER gut finde und diese auch sau gerne spiele



Danke für den netten Kommentar. 
Es freut mich, dass dir der Illusionist so gut gefällt.


----------



## Anhthu (4. September 2010)

Also gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser als deine erste Idee aber ob man die Ringe,  Ninjaringe nennt, auch wenn sie so heißen,  passt nicht ganz






White_Sky schrieb:


> mimimi




Nur weil einer nicht deiner Meinung ist musst du nicht gleich weinen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Araken (4. September 2010)

auch mal ein ganz großes lob von mir ,man merkt da hat sich jemand mühe gegeben


----------



## Lo-G (4. September 2010)

Anhthu schrieb:


> Also gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser als deine erste Idee



Na das ist doch mal schön zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (4. September 2010)

Araken schrieb:


> auch mal ein ganz großes lob von mir ,man merkt da hat sich jemand mühe gegeben



Danke


----------



## auge von nox (4. September 2010)

Yeah!!!!

Endlich ist sie fertig gestellt die neue Klasse!!!
Und hammergeil ist sie geworden. 

Vor allem die Videos dazu sind auch richtig stark. 
So bekommt man noch einen viel besseren Eindruck von deinem Illusionisten und seinen Spells. 

Ich würde mich wirklich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn Schneesturm den Illusionisten übernehmen würde. 
Und zwar genau so, wie er jetzt ist. Einfach nur perfekt. 

Und vor allem auch richtig abwechslungsreich von der Spielweise her. 




/vote 4 Illusionist







sykee schrieb:


> edit : first
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hee.....

Ich wollte eigentlich der erste sein, der was zum Illusionisten postet.....

Naja.....   Knapp vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (4. September 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> hast dir mühe gegeben doch es wird keine neue klasse geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Informier dich erstmal -.- Omfg, mit der Erweiterung nach Cata wirds eine neue klasse geben.


----------



## MasterCrain (4. September 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Informier dich erstmal -.- Omfg, mit der Erweiterung nach Cata wirds eine neue klasse geben.



Halte ich für nen Gerücht. Nenn mal die Quelle wo du das her hast. Blizzard wird mit sicherheit NIE gesagt haben ob sie mit nem addon nach cata ne neue Klasse einführen.


----------



## Lisica (4. September 2010)

Dir muss echt langweilig sein.


----------



## White_Sky (4. September 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Informier dich erstmal -.- Omfg, mit der Erweiterung nach Cata wirds eine neue klasse geben.



Quelle?

Also gut es KÖNNTE, aber es muss nicht immer, Rasse, Klasse, Rasse usw. gehen. Hast ja gesehen wie Blizzard den Todesritter versaut hat. Dann gestalten sie doch lieber 2 neue Rassen. Kommt eigentlich mehr drauf an, um welches Thema die nächste Erweiterung handeln wird.


----------



## Haggelo (4. September 2010)

Würde ich spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## A. Andara (4. September 2010)

auge schrieb:


> /vote 4 Illusionist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nächste mal vielleicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auge von nox (4. September 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Das nächste mal vielleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (4. September 2010)

auge schrieb:


> Yeah!!!!
> 
> Endlich ist sie fertig gestellt die neue Klasse!!!
> Und hammergeil ist sie geworden.
> ...





Danke für deinen netten Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auge von nox (5. September 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Danke für deinen netten Beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was gut ist muss schließlich auch gelobt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (5. September 2010)

In dem Thread geht es doch darum, eure Meinungn zum Illusionisten zu hören und gegenfalls Anregungen / Kritik loszuwerden.
Warum schreibt hier jeder manch einer, der Illusionist kommt doch ohnehin nicht ins Spiel, warum also soll ich ihn dann gut finden/ Blizzard bringt keine Klasse mehr, das ist alles unnützes Zeug...
Mal ehrlich; Wenn man sich etwas ausdenkt, weil es einem Spaß macht, dann geht es doch nicht darum, ein Implementieren zu erzwingen, sondern darum sich Gedanken darüber zu machen und sich zusammenzufinden um zu Fachsimpeln und so weiter.
Ich finde die Idee eines Illusionisten und sein Konzept kurz gesagt super, weil mir so etwas in dem Spiel bisher einfach fehlt und ich es mir lustig vorstelle so etwas mal zu spielen.
Und um das zu schreiben, musste ich mich nicht einmal davon überzeugen, dass die Klasse so eines Tages mal ins Spiel kommt! Probiert es doch auch mal aus, immer nur sinnloses Zeug schreiben ödet doch auf Dauer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Chillers (5. September 2010)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Klasse sogar sehr begrüßen, da ich in klassen,charactere,e.t.c, die mit karten kämpfen und illusionen haben IMMER gut finde und diese auch sau gerne spiele



Ich spiele sehr gerne Doppelkopf.
Sogar noch lieber als WoW teils.


----------



## Occasus (5. September 2010)

Erz-Dito anyone?

Ich finde die Asse ziemlich overpowered. Ansonsten muss ich sagen: Respekt, hast dir richtig viel Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Lo-G (5. September 2010)

Occasus schrieb:


> Ich finde die Asse ziemlich overpowered. Ansonsten muss ich sagen: Respekt, hast dir richtig viel Mühe gegeben.



Danke für deinen netten Beitrag.

Um die Asse noch mal etwas genauer zu erklären:


Der Illusionist wirkt mit seinen Assen eine Art Aura oder Mantra auf die Gruppe oder den Schlachtzug. 
Dabei kann dieser aber *NUR EIN ASS* gleichzeitig wirken. 

Dieses Ass ermöglicht der Gruppe oder dem Schlachtzug einen bestimmten Bonus je nach Ass. 

Der Ass-Effekt *kann* dabei durch jeden Zauber oder Angriff ausgelöst werden; *muss aber nicht*; 
d. h. für den einen wird es evtl. etwas öfter ausgelöst, für den anderen etwas weniger und für einen dritten vielleicht überhaupt nicht. 
Procc-Glück spielt hier also eine sehr wichtige Rolle. 

Also ähnlich, als würde der Illusionist jedem z. B. eine "Sonnenuhr des Exilierten" in die Tasche stecken. 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40682 


Was mich betrifft, so sehe ich keine Gefahr darin, dass der Illusionist auf Grund seiner Asse zu wichtig für eine Gruppe werden könnte, denn für mich ist Kampfrausch nach wie vor der beste Gruppen-Buff überhaupt.


Falls die 4 Asse aber dennoch als zu OP bzw. zu wichtig erscheinen werde ich diese noch nachträglich abändern.


----------



## Loredanus (5. September 2010)

Eine schöne Idee, aber schliesse mich den meisten Anderen an, dass die Klasse wohl keinen wirklichen Einzug bei WoW haben wird. Da zum einen, bessere Grafik und damit auch einen sinnvollere visuelle Umsetzung notwendig sein würde, damit das nicht nur ein Skill ist, sondern auch ein "Augenschmaus" das zu beobachten. Oder wie heisst es so schön: Das Auge is(st) mit. 

Allerdings denke ich, sofern ich das beurteilen möchte, hättest du sicherlich Talent und gute Ideen. Welche ich an deiner Stelle als Bewerbungsmappe zusammenfassen und an eine der diversen Ideenschmieden der Softwarekonzerne schicken würde.


----------



## Manotis (5. September 2010)

Da hat sich aber jemand viel Mühe gemacht. Schade eigentlich, dass Blizz auf solche Vorschläge aus der Community nicht weiter eingeht.


----------



## auge von nox (5. September 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber jemand viel Mühe gemacht. Schade eigentlich, dass Blizz auf solche Vorschläge aus der Community nicht weiter eingeht.



Ich würde mich auch wahnsinnig darüber freuen, wenn Schneesturm den Illusionisten verwirklichen würde.


----------



## Cake is a lie (5. September 2010)

Schöne Klasse.

In letzter Zeit kommen immer wieder neue Klassen ans Licht!


----------



## Lo-G (6. September 2010)

Vielen lieben Dank für all die netten Beiträge zu meinem Illusionisten.


----------



## aidyn91 (6. September 2010)

Erinnert mich übertrieben an Gambit von X-men O.o


----------



## auge von nox (6. September 2010)

aidyn91 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich übertrieben an Gambit von X-men O.o



Ein bisschen schon. 

Aber genau das macht den Illusionisten sogar noch ein cooler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A. Andara (6. September 2010)

aidyn91 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich übertrieben an Gambit von X-men O.o



Erinnert wirklich an Gambit. Ich finde den gebrachten Vergleich sehr schön. 

So kann man sich den Illusionisten sogar noch besser vorstellen. 

Und Gambit ist einfach nur ein richtig cooler Typ was meiner Meinung nach um so mehr für den Illusionisten spricht. 

Trotzdem sollte man aber den Illusionisten und Gambit nicht einfach gleichsetzen. 
Schließlich hatte der Illusionist viele verschiedene Zauberkünstler, wie die Videos des TE eindrucksvoll beweisen, als "Vorlage". 


Anbei noch ein Video, dass ich gefunden habe.


http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Lo-G (7. September 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Erinnert wirklich an Gambit. Ich finde den gebrachten Vergleich sehr schön.
> 
> So kann man sich den Illusionisten sogar noch besser vorstellen.
> 
> ...




Den Vergleich mit Gamit finde ich auch richtig super. 
Danke auch für das nette Video. 
Bilder sagen ja bekanntlich mehr als tausend Worte und so kann man sich den Illusionisten noch etwas besser vorstellen. 

Trotzdem ist mein Illusionist keine Kopie von Gambit. 
Die verlinkten Videos zeigen, woher ich die Ideen zum Illusionisten genommen habe.


----------



## A. Andara (7. September 2010)

Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag:

Vielleicht könntest du ja noch einen Langzeit-CC hinzufügen - ähnlich dem sheep.


----------



## auge von nox (7. September 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag:
> 
> Vielleicht könntest du ja noch einen Langzeit-CC hinzufügen - ähnlich dem sheep.



Ein Stille-Effekt wäre auch super.


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. September 2010)

Ich arbeite dann mal ab heute an der neuen Klasse "Pikachu"!


----------



## Lo-G (7. September 2010)

auge schrieb:


> Ein Stille-Effekt wäre auch super.



Unter "Ninja-Rings" wurde folgendes Talent hinzugefügt:


Schock:
Sofort
38 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Fügt Eurem Gegner 538 Blitz-Schaden hinzu und bringt ihn 4 Sekunden lang zum Schweigen.


----------



## Lo-G (7. September 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag:
> 
> Vielleicht könntest du ja noch einen Langzeit-CC hinzufügen - ähnlich dem sheep.



Kann ich gerne noch hinzufügen.


----------



## A. Andara (7. September 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Unter "Ninja-Rings" wurde folgendes Talent hinzugefügt:
> 
> 
> Schock:
> ...





Stille-Effekt ist auch gut und wichtig. 
Sehr schön.


----------



## auge von nox (8. September 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Unter "Ninja-Rings" wurde folgendes Talent hinzugefügt:
> 
> 
> Schock:
> ...



Super!

Danke!!!



/vote 4 Illusionist


----------



## Lo-G (10. September 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag:
> 
> Vielleicht könntest du ja noch einen Langzeit-CC hinzufügen - ähnlich dem sheep.




*Der Illusionist erhält zusätzlich folgende Talente:*



*Misdirection:* 
Sofort:
1,5 Minuten Abklingzeit
75% des Schadens, den Ihr durch die nächsten 2 Angriffe erleidet, werden auf den Angreifer oder nahe Gegner zurückgeworfen. 
Hält 20 Sekunden lang an. 


*Magische Transformation:*
Sofort
24 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Entfernt dem Gegner bis zu 3 nützliche Effekte und fügt dem Gegner für jeden entfernten Effekt 399 Blitz-Schaden zu. 


*Schlaf:*
Wirken in 1,5 Sekunden
15 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Versetzt den Gegner für 20 Sekunden in Tiefschlaf. 
Erlittener Schaden kann den Effekt unterbrechen.


*Liquid Cane:*
Wirken in 1,5 Sekunden
30 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Ihr werft Euren Stab in die Richtung Eures Gegners. Dabei dreht und biegt sich Euer Stab während des Fluges und ähnelt immer mehr und mehr einem Strang aus schwarzem zähen &#8222;Protoplasma&#8220;, welcher sich um Euren Gegner wickelt und diesen schließlich komplett einhüllt. Auch wenn dies alles nur eine Illusion ist, so ist Euer Gegner 20 Sekunden lang gefangen und nicht mehr im Stande anzugreifen oder Zauber zu wirken. 
Erlittener Schaden kann die Illusion aufheben und den Effekt unterbrechen.


----------



## Paradiso (10. September 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> *Der Illusionist erhält zusätzlich folgende Talente:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich  muss sagen, dass die Klasse sehr schön ist und ich es toll finde, dass du dir so viel Mühe gibst.
Aber Sie ist viel zu stark im PVP, um es mal genau zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bittteee... von mir aus schau dir die Skills von WoW ab, aber lass Aion in Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auge von nox (10. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Ich  muss sagen, dass die Klasse sehr schön ist und ich es toll finde, dass du dir so viel Mühe gibst.
> Aber Sie ist viel zu stark im PVP, um es mal genau zu sagen
> 
> 
> ...



Aion hat sich auch mehr als genug von WoW und anderen Spielen abgeschaut. 

Oder aber kannst du das Rad wohl neu erfinden?  ich glaube nicht.....


Außerdem ist der Illusionist weder im PvE noch PvP zu stark. Dies wurde schon vorher von anderen bestätigt. 

Die neuen Talente ändern nichts an dieser Tatsache. Sie wurden auf Wunsch der Community ergänzt, da dem Illusionisten solche Fähigkeiten noch fehlten. 





BTW

Geile Talente

Gefällt mir sehr


/vote 4 Illusionist


----------



## Ehnoah (10. September 2010)

alles schön und gut aber warum machen Leute sowas? Es hat 0 sinn, die chance das hier a) ein Mitarbeiter liest und b) das jemals in die Nähe von Blizzard kommt ist ähm.... 0,1%?


Naja^^ viel glück an alle die hoffen das genau Ihre Klasse rein kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sirspoof (10. September 2010)

Erstmal gratz !

Wirklich super schön augearbeitet ! Blizz sollte sich mal n vorbild an dir nehmen ^^

Also beim durchlesen hab ich richtig lust bekommen nen Illu zu zocken...

Nice Work

Peace


----------



## Morpheusus (10. September 2010)

Also eigentlich sollte doch bekannt sein, das Blizzard in naher Zukunft keine weiteren Heldenklassen ins Spiel einfügen wird.

Ob die Ideen nun alle toll oder absoluter Blödsinn sind.....


Ich glaube die der TE weiß gar nicht, wie viel Arbeit man sich mit einer neuen Klasse überhaupt macht. Entweder ist sie zu schwach und einige Leute heulen wieder rum, oder sie ist einfach zu stark, dann heulen die Leute wieder rum.

Das läuft mit den normalen Klassen momentan auch nicht anders und ich finde es traurig.



Von daher glaube ich kaum, das so eine Idee umgesetzt wird, zumal Blizzard sich selbst einen Kopf drum machen wird, wenn es soweit sein sollte.

Jetzt steht erstmal Cataclysm an etc. die haben also weitaus wichtigeres zu tun ;-)


----------



## A. Andara (10. September 2010)

Morpheusus schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sollte doch bekannt sein, das Blizzard in naher Zukunft keine weiteren Heldenklassen ins Spiel einfügen wird.
> 
> Ob die Ideen nun alle toll oder absoluter Blödsinn sind.....
> 
> ...





Ich glaube sehr wohl, dass der TE (zumindest ansatzweise) weiß, wie schwer diese Arbeit ist. 
Immerhin hat er sich selbst eine Klasse ausgedacht, die nicht nur von der Spielweise sondern auch von den Werten richtig gut durchdacht ist. 
Auch erlebt er ein Feedback von uns, der Community, welches unterschiedlicher gar nicht sein könnte. 
Die einen finden den Illusionisten genau richtig, die anderen zu schwach; wieder andere aber zu stark. 
Hier fehlen Talente, da ist eines zu viel;  usw. usw....

Natürlich das alles nur in einem gewissen Rahmen - aber einen Vorgeschmack von der wirklichen Arbeit bekommt er durchaus. 

Im Gegensatz zu den Schneesturm-Mitarbeitern und Entwicklern macht der TE dies aber aus Spass an der Freude, während Blizz-Mitarbeiter damit ihr Geld verdienen und deswegen auch jederzeit an der Weiterentwicklung und Ausbesserung der Klassen arbeiten sollten. Du musst also nicht traurig sein, wenn manche Klassen geflamet werden. Dies sichert immerhin Arbeitsplätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch, wenn Cata jetzt erstmal ansteht, so wird es doch mit Sicherheit eine neue Klasse geben. 




@ TE

Die neuen Talente finde ich super. 
So etwas hatte deinem Illusionisten noch gefehlt. 



/vote 4 Illusionist


----------



## reappy (10. September 2010)

Das ist ne Kopie aller bestehenden Klassen, also absolut nichts neues oder gar selbst ausgearbeitetes.
Nur weil die skills anders heissen sind sie noch nicht neu zb:

Single Ring == Blitzschlag, Zorn, Top Shot usw.
Linking Rings == Kettenblitzschlag
Lightning == Mondfeuer (evtl. kann man da sogar den Effekt mitkopieren da er eh aus dem Himmel kommt...)
Grounded == Gewitter
Shock: War früher mal Erdshock da aber op wurde er in Erdschock und WIndstoß gespalten.
Flying Aces == Arcane Gescchosse
1,2,3,4,Aces == Knochenschild (Was hat ein deff Talent bei ner dd klasse zu suchen?)
Voodoo Touch == Weihe: weniger dps, weniger reichweite dafür keine abklingzeit.
usw. usf.

Mit sicherheit finden sich 1-2 neue sachen dabei, aber alles in allem soll das wohl eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein die sich die besten fähigkeiten aller Klassen grappscht.

Btw: Bei nem Illusionisten denke ich sofort an eine Stoffklasse. Dennoch scheind der letzte skilltree auf Waffenschaden, Stärke, Ap ausgelegt zu sein.
Woher bekommt man da als Stoffi equip?


----------



## Schlaviner (10. September 2010)

....und trotzdem wird es nur der Erz- Dito ins Spiel schaffen !


----------



## Lo-G (10. September 2010)

reappy schrieb:


> Das ist ne Kopie aller bestehenden Klassen, also absolut nichts neues oder gar selbst ausgearbeitetes.
> Nur weil die skills anders heissen sind sie noch nicht neu zb:
> 
> Single Ring == Blitzschlag, Zorn, Top Shot usw.
> ...





Single Ring und Linking Rings orientieren sich wirklich an Blitzschlag und Kettenblitzschlag. 
Allerdings kommen noch Kombo-Punkte hinzu. Also doch was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem sind diese keine exakten Kopien, sondern "reagieren" etwas anders in ihrer Spielweise. 
Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit den Gegner zu verlangsamen. Auch das können weder Blitzschlag noch Kettenblitz.

Mit den anderen Vermutungen liegst du allerdings absolut falsch.
Voodoo Touch z. B. ist aus Aion übernommen - also von wegen Weihe.....

Grounded ist auch alles andere, als das Gewitter des Schami. Hier werden keine Gegner 20 Meter zurückgeworfen und Manareg gibt es auch keinen. 

Flying Aces sind keine Arkanen Geschosse, da die Salve durch Proc ausgelöst wird und keinen cd von 1 Minute hat. 

Und was ein deff-Talent bei ner DD-Klasse verloren hat?
Mage hat Manaschild und Eisbarriere.
Shadow-Priest hat Machtwort Schild
usw....

Des Weiteren muss sich der Illusionist entscheiden, ob er sein Ass-Schild lieber als Deff einsetzt, oder die Asse auf den Gegner fliegen lässt um so mehr Schaden zu machen. 


Der dritte Baum, da gebe ich dir recht, ist auf Angriffskraft, Beweglichkeit, usw. ausgelegt. Allerdings ist der Illusionist nicht nur Stoff, sondern auch Lederträger.


----------



## auge von nox (10. September 2010)

reappy schrieb:


> Das ist ne Kopie aller bestehenden Klassen, also absolut nichts neues oder gar selbst ausgearbeitetes.
> Nur weil die skills anders heissen sind sie noch nicht neu zb:
> 
> Single Ring == Blitzschlag, Zorn, Top Shot usw.
> ...



Absolutes fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob man nun Zorn castet, oder Schattenblitz oder Feuerball macht eigentlich keinen unterschied. 

Der Unterschied liegt in der allgemeinen Mechanik der Klasse; und diese ist beim Illusionisten komplett neu!

Casts mit Kombopunkten oder sogar Kombopunlten auf Procc gibt es in Wow nicht. 
Auch gibt es in WoW keine Kettenfähigkeiten. 

Von daher ist es egal, ob sich der TE an anderen Klassen und Spells orientiert. Irgendwoher muss er ja seine Werte her bekommen. 

BTW: Für mich sieht Groundet mehr nach Frostnova aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem:

In Wow wird auch nur geklaut. Talente einer Klasse werden einer anderen zugeschoben oder leicht verändert spendiert. 


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Eisige Pfade ist wie Wasserwandeln des Schamanen nur op; bei DK Raidübergreifend, beim Schamanen Einzel-Casts

DnD ist wie Weihe nur mit Bonusbedrohung, macht mehr Schaden, kann kritten und größerem Radius

Krankheiten sind mit Hexerdots vergleichbar; beim DK können die sogar noch auf andere Gegner überspringen

Eisketten wie Wucherwurzeln vom Druiden

Todesgriff von Scorpion


Schamanen können jetzt in Frösche verwandeln; wie Sheep vom Mage


Mages können bald Zeitkrümmung; wie Kampfrausch oder Heldentum. Dies rechtfertigt alles, was der TE macht !!!!!


usw., usw., .....



Fazit:

Es wird alles nur geklaut oder existierende Skills etwas anders anderen Klassen gegeben. 

Von da her ist es überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn sich der TE an anderen Klassen oder Spielen orientiert. [/font]


----------



## A. Andara (10. September 2010)

reappy schrieb:


> 1,2,3,4,Aces == Knochenschild (*Was hat ein deff Talent bei ner dd klasse zu suchen?*)



Ich finds nur witzig!

Da hast du ne Parallele zum Schami gesehen und jetzt muss jedes Talent des Illusionisten einer Fähigkeit des Schamanen entsprechen.
LOL



Außerdem



Magier haben Manaschild und Eisbarriere
Priester (auch Shadow) haben Machtwort Schild. 

Das ist das selbe in grün. Also auch Def-Talente. Und es sind DDs. 
Ich glaube, du hast von den Klassen überhaupt keine Ahnung!!!!!



Des Weiteren muss sich der Illusionist entscheiden, ob er seine Asse (dein Knochenschild) als Deff einsetzen möchte, oder diese als Flying Aces castet und so mehr dmg macht. 
Das gabs noch nie! Also auch DKs können sowas nicht. Auch ist dies nicht mit Arkanen Geschossen zu vergleichen, da diese ja proccen und keine cd von 1 Min haben. 


Zu dem hast du nicht mal gelesen, das der Illusionist auch Lederträger ist. 



Leute die Lesen können werden die Unterschiede und Neuheiten der Klasse erkennen und diese hoffentlich auch zu schätzen wissen. 
Andere Leute überfliegen den Threat, stellen dumme Spekulationen an und treffen noch dümmere Aussagen!


An sonsten schließe ich mich dem TE und dem Auge an.


----------



## Faransol (10. September 2010)

Sehr viel Mühe gemacht, doch wenn man bei den Talenten 2 Endtalente auswählen kann ist s doch ein bischne heftig.^^

http://www.war-tools...330303311310311

Wenns möglich ist korrigieren^^

Ach noch was.... Die Klasse wäre im PvP VIEL zu stark. siehe Skillung oben dran. nur schon im 1. Baum hat es so viele fähigkeiten, den Gegner bewegungsunfähig zu machen, dass dieser eigentlich nicht an einen rankommen sollte.

Gruss Fara


----------



## Lo-G (10. September 2010)

Faransol schrieb:


> Sehr viel Mühe gemacht, doch wenn man bei den Talenten 2 Endtalente auswählen kann ist s doch ein bischne heftig.^^
> 
> http://www.war-tools...330303311310311
> 
> ...



Ich habe die kleinen Talentbäume passend zu Cata gewählt. 

Also sind nicht mehr 71 Punkte zu vergeben, sondern nur noch 41.

Eine Skillung könnte dann z. B. so aussehen:

http://www.war-tools.com/t70452.html?b=912202l4223212112211131311q


----------



## Ehnoah (10. September 2010)

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## auge von nox (10. September 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> *Kopfschüttel*



???


----------



## Lo-G (10. September 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> alles schön und gut aber warum machen Leute sowas?




Weil es mir Spass macht und ich es interessant finde, sich selber mal ne KLasse auszudenken.


----------



## Lo-G (10. September 2010)

sirspoof schrieb:


> Erstmal gratz !
> 
> Wirklich super schön augearbeitet ! Blizz sollte sich mal n vorbild an dir nehmen ^^
> 
> ...




Danke für den netten Beitrag.


----------



## auge von nox (11. September 2010)

Faransol schrieb:


> Sehr viel Mühe gemacht, doch wenn man bei den Talenten 2 Endtalente auswählen kann ist s doch ein bischne heftig.^^
> 
> http://www.war-tools...330303311310311
> 
> ...






Lo-G schrieb:


> Ich habe die kleinen Talentbäume passend zu Cata gewählt.
> 
> Also sind nicht mehr 71 Punkte zu vergeben, sondern nur noch 41.
> 
> ...




Ich hatte es gleich verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Aber am besten finde ich immer noch die Aussage, dass ein DDler kein Schild und andere Def-Möglichkeiten braucht; ja nicht einmal besitzt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






reappy schrieb:


> Was hat ein deff Talent bei ner dd klasse zu suchen?




 Ich könnte mich ja immer noch totlachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A. Andara (12. September 2010)

auge schrieb:


> Aber am besten finde ich immer noch die Aussage, dass ein DDler kein Schild und andere Def-Möglichkeiten braucht; ja nicht einmal besitzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na und ich erst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A. Andara (15. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ich spiele sehr gerne Doppelkopf.
> Sogar noch lieber als WoW teils.



Ja. Manchmal ist es auch ganz angenehm, sich mit Freunden zu treffen und etwas anderes zu unternehmen, als nur stur vor dem Rechner zu sitzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auge von nox (15. September 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Ja. Manchmal ist es auch ganz angenehm, sich mit Freunden zu treffen und etwas anderes zu unternehmen, als nur stur vor dem Rechner zu sitzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem an nem Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

